# Chick pea & tuna salad



## slett (Jan 24, 2012)

Saw a chick pea & tuna salad at the prepared food area at the grocery store and thought that sounds good, I can make that!  So I made up a recipe and it turned out very tasty.  Can be done without adding avocado before serving but avocado is awesome.

In a large bowl add
1 tin of chick peas drained & rinsed
1 tin of tuna drained
1/2 cup diced onion or green onion
1 cup chopped spinach
1 cup chopped parsley
1/2 cup diced celery
1/2 cup diced radish (if you like)
1 clove or scoop of minced garlic
1/2 cup mayo or any creamy salad dressing
A good glug or 2 of olive oil
A squeeze of lemon
A little salt & pepper

Fold it all together with a spatula & enjoy!
It'll keep in the fridge for a few days for sure.
I added some avocado slices just before I served and it was a perfect fresh lunch salad.


----------



## vitauta (Jan 24, 2012)

omg, your chickpea/tuna salad sounds Awesome, slett!!  i'll be making it for myself soon--with avocados in there, naturally.  you say you came up with this on your own?  feel free to bring us more of your "originals", slett, and thanks for sharing this gem.  i especially like to find new recipes using chick peas--they're so tasty and fun....


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 24, 2012)

This sounds really good, Slett!


----------



## andre770 (Mar 22, 2012)

Sounds good. I'l be sure to try this


----------



## Soma (Mar 22, 2012)

This sounds really yummy. I just made up a batch, but added a Tbsp of sweet Thai chili and some hot chili oil (fighting a cold, so need some heat in there). Will be having it for lunch today. Thank you!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for posting ... Nice lunch recipe ... and I have of course had this salad many times ... give or take a couple of ingredients ... 

Due to product availability and seasons, and my penchant for Mediterranean, here is my Tuscan Tuna & Cannellini White bean Salad :

For the Tuna:

2 cans of Italian or Iberian Peninsula tuna packed in extra virgin olive oil 
2 tblsps fresh chopped basil or parsley 
1/4 cup Kalamata type olives finely chopped
2 tblsps of chopped scallion
1 celery stalk chopped finely
2 tblsps of E.V. oliveoil 
1 tblsp fresh lemon juice 
salt and blk. pepper to taste

For Beans:

Cannellini beans, either in jar or dried genre and soaked over night in salted water 
2 garlic cloves 
1 tblsp lemon juice
2 tblsps chopped parsley or basil
salt and blk. pepper to taste 

Make a hummus mixture from the beans

Flake the tuna, in a bowl with a fork, then stir in basil,, celery, onion, olive oil, lemon juice, sprinkle with salt and pepper ... Toss until well combined ...

Assemble a canapé spooning the Italian Hummus Spread on the toasted baguette and then, placing the tuna salad ... 

A bit different however, real nice too ... 

Thanks for post ... 
Margi Cintrano.


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 22, 2012)

Both of these salads sound great. I, too, like Mediterranean food. I just made some stuffed grape leaves and taboulli. Grew up with Lebanese neighbors. The mom was a great cook and taught me a lot.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 22, 2012)

I LOVE chick peas, but I don't eat tuna...I'm thinking turkey or tofu...yes, tofu.


----------



## slett (Mar 23, 2012)

Taboulli was sort of an inspiration for the one.  Lots of parsley!  Turkey or tofu would work for sure!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 23, 2012)

I live in the Western Mediterranean, so I too, love the cuisine of my heritages, the Italian and the maternal French and Swiss  ... 

Next to Italian which I do not consider foreign as my paternal family was Italian, Greek is my favourite foreign cuisine ... We had lived there for 9 months globetrotting in 1992 ... Stunner islands, wonderful people and gorgeous cuisines ... Crete was certainly dropt from heaven, and Santorini is absolutely amazing ... 

This was a turning point for us to decide upon Greece, Italia or Spain for a relocation ... 

Margi.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 23, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I LOVE chick peas, but I don't eat tuna...I'm thinking turkey or tofu...yes, tofu.


I do eat fresh tuna--love it, but not canned tuna.


----------



## Constance (Mar 23, 2012)

What a great idea for a salad! Thanks for the recipe. A few sliced olives might be good in it.


----------



## vitauta (Mar 23, 2012)

yep


----------

